# revamping our haunt name needed



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

we are revamping our haunt this year. we are going with a side show,circus, killer clown theme Just thought i would ask for some ideas on a name.
here are some we came up with

BIG TOP TERRORS
CLOWNACOPIA
DARK-MOON FAIRE
CIRCUS DESOULS
BEATUM AND BURYUM CIRCUS
:smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you've got some good ones there, naber! I rather like "Clownacopia" myself.

"Beatum and Buryum" has that Three Stooges ring to it, like the lawyers office "Dewey, Cheatum, and Howe"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(Sorry - double posted by mistake)


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I like Circus Desouls


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Freaks and Frights
Freaks of the Night
Killer Carnival


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like clownacopia and circus desouls, although I'm liking Cirque DeSouls better.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the big top terrors!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

CLOWNACOPIA or CIRCUS DESOULS


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Big Top Terrors gets my vote.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

as far as a vote goes i like cirque de souls


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

keep the ideas coming. thanks for the feed back so far


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Fright Fair
Freak Show Of Frights or just The Freak Show
Carnival Of Carnage
Killer Clown House
Tent Pole Of Terror


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

How about the Carn-Evil?
I like Cirque DeSouls.


----------



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

I vote Cirque De Souls!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

How about a slight variation:

Cirque de Souless


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the input. we ended up with around 32 names. 
We voted and decided to go with Circus of the Damned.

Once again thank you for all your input


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I SAID Cirque DeSouls !!!! 

allright I''ll use it for my clown haunt next year. Dibs!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

DC that's the one i liked too.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Cirque DeSouls!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cirque DeSouls for me.


----------

